# Intel 915 Support win98?



## valtea (Jul 7, 2005)

I have a new Intel Chipset 915 Based Motherboard. 

I cant install windows 98? Is there any compatibla issue?


----------



## siriusb (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes, from 915 and 925, intel has decided that ppl should abandon crappy OSes and use only XP and win2K3. So there's no surprise that win98 sudn't find the drivers for ur mobo.
I assure U I don't like win98 and winME, but this looks like bullying to me.


----------



## imprince (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes man , it supports , i've Intel915 ,
very first time i had installed WIN 98 on it , 
no probs man go ahead  , but its better > u go with WIN XP


----------



## cvvikram (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes man mine friends system is also intel 915 mobo ...works fine with Win98se.....i think this should work for you tooo.....


----------



## busyanuj (Jul 7, 2005)

With the 915 series of motherboards, Intel has disabled support for Windows 98 operating system. The minimum requirement is Windows Millenium OS.

But I don't know if there's any workaround for it, though it's highly likely there may be a workaround.

this has also been discussed here:

```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23694
```


----------



## imprince (Jul 7, 2005)

busyanuj said:
			
		

> With the 915 series of motherboards, Intel has disabled support for Windows 98 operating system. The minimum requirement is Windows Millenium OS.
> 
> But I don't know if there's any workaround for it, though it's highly likely there may be a workaround.
> 
> ...



but it was working with my case dear


----------



## siriusb (Jul 7, 2005)

It might work, but it won't work to it's full efficiency because, as I said, there is no win98 specific drivers for the board.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 7, 2005)

Ya As per Intel , the 915 and 925 chipset based boards do not support win 98, Intel recommends to install win 2000 (limited support) and Windows XP (full support) and above operating system.

This is simply because if u install Win XP and above you can use all the features of the motherboard and otherwise not.

So, ditch that win 98 and switch to Win XP NOW!!! Be in the future and not in the past.


----------



## mako_123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Win 98 will work but it  will give some problems. I installed win 98 and my computer used to hang a lot.


----------



## raasm287 (Jul 8, 2005)

pl check out the website where it is clearly written that intel 915 does not support windows 98
i did the same mistake but now alls fine with xp


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 8, 2005)

There are problems with win98 plus as busyanuj pointed above in his post intel officially stoped all support for win98 including for older systems. I think they are also going to stop support for win 2000 as well, especially as they are in the process of bringing out thier 64 bit os platform.


----------



## sidewinder (Jul 8, 2005)

no 98 for me.My machine just doesnt start with 98.I use xp nd mandrake linux now. My board is MSI 915 gmfr


----------

